# TFSA trading accounts



## chilly (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm trying to understand/research which financial institutions offer TFSA accounts in which trading (income trusts, REITs...) is permitted.

Here's a link I came across:
http://dan.matan.ca/Tax-Free-Savings-Account-TFSA-Brokers-Stocks-Bonds-ETFs

Is Questrade still the best available low cost option for trading trusts inside a TFSA?

Thanks!


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

chilly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm trying to understand/research which financial institutions offer TFSA accounts in which trading (income trusts, REITs...) is permitted.
> 
> ...


You'll also find TFSA trading accounts in my discount brokerage comparison.


----------



## Financial Highway (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a Review of Discount Brokers for TFSA and RRSP 

there are two good options for me Scotia iTrade and Questrade. both free accounts, questrade with lower costs.


----------



## flayto (Apr 4, 2009)

chilly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm trying to understand/research which financial institutions offer TFSA accounts in which trading (income trusts, REITs...) is permitted.
> 
> ...


I have a TFSA through Questrade and have been very happy with it so far. I only use it for equity trading, but they offer Forex and Options trading through the same account as well.


----------



## MGL (Apr 6, 2009)

I've got both my TFSA and self-directed RRSP accounts with Questrade. The fees are low and everything works as it should. Customer service isn't always the best, but for the cost Questrade can't be beat!


----------



## junior minor (Jun 5, 2019)

Is this still true? I was comparing the differences between stock trade and Questrade. Thinking of giving it a try after being charged 10$ per transaction for RBC direct investment.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't follow what you are comparing. 
Initially it seemed you were comparing two brokers, "stock trade" and "Questrade" but then the RBC brokerage is mentioned, suggesting "stock trade" is not a broker.


Cheers


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

Ditto for Questrade. Their commission-free ETF buys are great.

My only complaint is with customer service.
I transferred from TD Waterhouse and they promise to reimburse transfer fees up to $150/account. But it was like pulling teeth to actually get the reimbursements. A MAJOR headache. But they eventually paid.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

junior minor said:


> Is this still true? I was comparing the differences between stock trade and Questrade. Thinking of giving it a try after being charged 10$ per transaction for RBC direct investment.


For true cheapness you could go with WealthSimple Trade. They have zero commissions. But the interface and service are terrible. Pick your poison.


----------

